#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Sklerodermie >

## petra04

Hallo Bei mir wurde vor drei Jahren Sklerodermie fest gestellt. Wer kennt die Krankheit oder hat sie selber ? Ich würde mich freuen ,mit jemanden  erfahrungen aus zutauschen. Bei mir ist es am Ellenbogen fest gestellt worden , wo es auch nur die ganze Zeit war. Jetzt seit 2 Monaten werden die Beschwerden immer schlimmer. Gruß Petra

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Petra, 
herzlich Willkommen hier!
Ich kenne Deine Erkrankung,da ich selber unter diversen Rheumatischen Erkrankungen leide und ich in einem reinen Rheumaforum rumschleiche. :Smiley: 
Wenn Du magst schau mal hier nach:  www.rheuma-online.de  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## petra04

Hallo Locin32
Danke , habe mir die Seite mal angeschaut.
Da die Erkrankung selten ist , finde ich bis jetzt niemanden der auch darunter leidet.
Wäre halt gut um erfahrungen auszutauschen.
Gruß Petra

----------


## kim

Hallo, 
ich habe eine gemischte Kollagenose (Sharp-Syndrom). Es gibt jetzt auch ein Forum speziell für Kollagenosen, also auch für Sklerodermie.
 Hier: http://kollagenosen.plusboard.de/

----------


## christan9270

Hallo Ich bin auch einer der wenigen die es erwüscht hat,aber Dein Bericht ist ja schon alt. 
            Sklerodermie Selbsthilfe e.V.

----------


## Susi 57

Hallo liebe  Forumsmitglieder, 
die Antwort, die Petra von mir bekommen haben soll, wurde von mir nicht verfasst. Wer immer dieses Posting eingestellt hat, es ist definitiv nicht von mir. 
Herzliche Grüße
Susi 57

----------

